# tree removal contracts



## stumpjumper83

I'm in the middle of setting up a tree removal business here in pa and I need some help with contracts. I want to do proposal / contract agreements when I give bids to potential customers. I'm looking to see who else out there is using them and if they have examples they would like to post. 
While reading a post on stumping contracts I saw that someone includes a clause about underground utility damages. I'm not intrested in stumping, and my insurance doesn't cover it, but do I still need the clause? I don't want to create a 10 legal document either. Right now I want to include the location, clients name, the work to be done,
the amount agreed upon, payment terms, and time frame when the work is to be completed. What else am I missing? Thanks. :monkey:


----------



## Silentmtn3

*Tree Removal Biz & Stumps*

I own a small tree service company in Miami-Globe. We will remove a tree for the customer, but we don't do stumps. I always put a sentence in every contract that I write that involves tree removal that states "we will cut the tree stump to within (6) six inches of the ground, or as close to ground as is safely possible, however, we do not remove stumps. If you require the removal of the stump, we will give you the names of companies whose sole job is stump removal and will service you well."

Brian Thacker
Arizona Renewable Resources, LLC
Miami, Arizona


----------



## Steve-Maine

I always put in contracts we are not responsible for any lawn damage. Also all dump fees are extra. Also net upon completion of work for new customers. Old customers net 10 days, l 1/2% interest per month on unpaid balance, and all collection fees to be paid by customer. I lost one job in about 40 years because of clause not responsible for lawn damage. You have to look out for yourself as nobody else will.


----------



## B-Edwards

Steve I have often wondered how or if any other business out there excluded repairng the lawn without being paid for it . I usualy just fix it and include it as part of the job. Part of it without being paid. I have more than once been bitten by this as people expect alot more if its not in writing. How bout the rest of ya. do you just write fixing the lawn off so you get the job ? or figure it in the total cost? Dont lie either just to act like you know what your doing.


----------



## Menchhofer

Our contract states lawn damage is expected and as such, we are not responsible unless contract states zero impact. Generally people expect some yard damage.i.e. well service, pool installs, etc. Entire back of our contract lists exclusions and definitions of types of tree care. I could go into further details but the agreement is lengthy.


----------



## jonseredbred

B-Edwards said:


> Steve I have often wondered how or if any other business out there excluded repairng the lawn without being paid for it . I usualy just fix it and include it as part of the job. Part of it without being paid. I have more than once been bitten by this as people expect alot more if its not in writing. How bout the rest of ya. do you just write fixing the lawn off so you get the job ? or figure it in the total cost? Dont lie either just to act like you know what your doing.


 problem is if it is a clause it sounds like your gonna tear things up. If its a prune, we tell them no damage. if its a large removal, i tell them we are going to extreemly careful but they need to expect minimal damage. As your experience grows you will know what to tell them to expect.

and for the clause regarding underground utilities, you cant put a clause in for something your legally responsible for, under the underground facilities protection act YOU are responsible. always a stake out!!


----------

